# Breeding gone crazy



## risascooby (Sep 3, 2010)

Ok everyone I am new to this site, but thus far it has been very informative and a great resource. I currently have two tanks, one is a 55 gallon tank with a pair of jack demspeys. They are about 7 inches each and keep breeding about every 8 weeks or so. Any ideas of what I should be doing to help them? Interesting part is that this has been going on for quite sometime now and I have one baby that is about 3 inches now that I found inside my undergravel filter and I now have another baby that is about 1/2 inch big inside a breeder net box in the tank. I am not looking to save all these babies but would like to have an idea of what I could be doing to help some of them live, and then what do I do with them then??

In another tank, 75 gallon, I have the 3 baby JD, an alge eater, some large (7inch yellow cichlid with almost camo spots on him, I have no idea what he is, and is face is kinda blueish) and a blue shark with orange fins. I had orginally had them all in one tank but the mother and father JD seemed to be beating up all the other fish once the babies came around.

I am looking for some advice or suggestions anyone may have. I have decided that I would like to change from the gravel to the sand and would like to make a background as well, but I dont think I can do it in an established tank, so can I take the fish out and put them in a large plastic container with the filter for a few days while I do construction on the tank? please help.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

to answer your first question let the jd's breed and take all the babies out. 2nd, put all baby jds in a grow out tank like u did. 3rd talk to your lfs and ask if u can trade jds for credit, make shore ur talking to the owner/manager, cause iv had experiences where a staff member said they didnt trade only to find out later they did.

to answer ur 2nd question which i think it wasnt but ill tell u any way, that yellow fish with camo spots and a blue face, its nimbochromis venustus, its from lake malawi its a ciclid. your going to have to move the other inhabitants to a new tank or visa versa because it needs a high ph, details here in this link

to answer ur third question, i dont know which tank your talking about but if ur talking about the 55g get rid of the ugf cause they dont mix well. i tried. plus i hope u dont have the ugf as your only filtration, its not enough. to do over the tanks do every thing u said but keep them in the dark, they will be less stressed.
happy fishkeeping
ted


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

oh and heres the link http://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/s ... hp?id=1160


----------



## risascooby (Sep 3, 2010)

great thanks for your help. and I checked out the link you posted and yes, you are correct that is the yellow fish I have, thank-you, I had no idea what he was. One more question. What should I do with him then, I only have two tanks, one is 55 gal with the jd's in and the other is 75 gal with him, a smaller jd, a rainbow shark and some algee eaters? I do not want to add another tank and am just looking to do what is best for him. would it be ok to keep him? he is currently the largest fish in the 75 gal tank so I guess he has established his dominace.


----------



## PeterUK (Sep 16, 2008)

> but would like to have an idea of what I could be doing to help some of them live


Maybe a stupid question . . but do you feed the fry ?
They will live for the first few days on their egg yolk but unless the tank is really well estabished, they will slow starve and die off if you dont feed them..


----------



## risascooby (Sep 3, 2010)

yes I do, I feed them flake food crushed up. I leave them for a while cause the mother will take her food and make it into tiny pieces and spit it out over them, after about a week or two the mother will start to eat them, so I take them out of the larger tank and put them in a breeder net inside the tank and begin feeding them crushed up flake food.


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

heres a link to your rainbow shark, i would trade him in at your lfs, along with your jd babies caus those fish can become a hassle. http://www.fishlore.com/profiles_rainbow_shark.htm

and those algae eaters trade them in too. they suck the slime off of fish, EVEN AT ONE INCHE LONG. trust me i had one that little and it killed my pearl gourami.
http://animal-world.com/encyclo/fresh/c ... ealgae.php

please read the last post in this link
ted


----------



## risascooby (Sep 3, 2010)

Wow, I looked at the link that you showed me and now things are all starting to make sense. The one algae eatter in the tank in 6 inches long and the other is smaller but I have been wondering why all the fish try to stay clear of him and why the fish seem to be missing scales. I always had thought that it must had been one of the jd beating up on the other fish. Thank you- I will be getting rid of them. and as for what they actually do in the tank, well that has been one of my number one complaints about them cause I seem to still have algae everywhere, so i bought another one, still no help, now I know why. I will be getting one of the others that you have suggested for me. Thanks again. Is there any other fish you could suggest that would go well in this tank?


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

heres a link to a malawi catfish 
its called Synodontis njassae
http://malawicichlids.com/mw11003a.htm


----------



## juliocromus (Aug 1, 2010)

heres a link for other malawi ciclid, read em all in the malawi part in this link and ask questions on this fourom
befor u buy em 
http://www.cichlid-forum.com/articles/s ... inners.php :thumb:


----------

